# Shogun 2 - 5GB Update



## chrischek1987 (22. März 2012)

Mit dem kommenden standalone Addon Fall of the Samurai für Shogun 2 - Total War wird seit heute morgen das Original Spiel geupdatet.
Das Update umfasst *unglaubliche *(ca.) 5GB an Daten. Also schmeißt schon mal den PC an, wenn ihr länger für die Masse an Daten braucht.
Das sind also die letzten Vorkehrungen bevor es morgen *oder auch schon heute!!! veröffentlicht* wird.

Durch das Update wird anscheinend das ganze Addon integriert. Wenn man nach dem Update mal das neue Startmenü betrachtet scheint dies nur anscheinend so sein.
Denn dort sind nun schon die Button für Fall of the Samurai. Diese werden aber wahrscheinlich nur mit dem entsprechenden Code "enabled" und andersrum wird das genauso laufen... wer dann nur das Addon hat wird nicht die Original Features haben.

Bilder siehe Anhang.

*Update zu Shogun 2*
Bei Steam scheint man auch den Shop schon auf Shogun 2 auszurichten.
So ist das Orginal Spiel schon für 10€ und das DLC Rise of the Samurai für 1,75€ erhältlich. Diese Aktion geht aber nur bis 24 Uhr.

mfg Chrischek


----------



## Luke Skywalker (22. März 2012)

Da bin ich ja ewig am runterladen....


----------



## iNsTaBiL (22. März 2012)

viel spaß an alle non-dsl ´ler


----------



## Andrej (22. März 2012)

Ja,wird Zeit anzufangen mit dem Herunterladen.
Habe schon die Email von Amazon bekommen,dass das Spiel versendet wurden.


----------



## chrischek1987 (22. März 2012)

Ich hab es schon erhalten.
Installation verläuft nach dem Update harmlos. Da muss man nur noch die 3. DIsk einlegen und schon ists fertig.
Das startmenü bleibt danach unverändert, nur wie oben geschrieben sind die Button freigeschalten.
Achja und man kann es schon heute spielen 

mfg


----------



## needit (22. März 2012)

komisch... bei mir lädt der nix runter ??

edit: doch jetzt fängts an... und fertig


----------



## nyso (23. März 2012)

Warum lädt er bei mir den Kram, wenn ich das Addon nicht gekauft habe und auch nicht vorhabe es zu kaufen? Ist doch Bullshit.


----------



## joraku (23. März 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Warum lädt er bei mir den Kram, wenn ich das Addon nicht gekauft habe und auch nicht vorhabe es zu kaufen? Ist doch Bullshit.


 
Ich denke, da werden auch andere Sachen gepatch.
So müsste es jetzt die Mögloichkeit geben im Multiplayer mit mehr Einheiten zu Spielen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (23. März 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Warum lädt er bei mir den Kram, wenn ich das Addon nicht gekauft habe und auch nicht vorhabe es zu kaufen? Ist doch Bullshit.


 
Ist bei BC2 nicht anders. Der Vietnam-DLC hat eigentlich jeder BC2-Spieler auf der Platte, doch ohne gekauften Key ist er nutzlos. Da machen es sich die Entwickler verdammt leicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Warum lädt er bei mir den Kram, wenn ich das Addon nicht gekauft habe und auch nicht vorhabe es zu kaufen? Ist doch Bullshit.


 
Vor allem wenn man wie ich für 5GB so grob 10 Stunden braucht.
Ich möchte dieses Addon nicht sondern einfach ne normale runde spielen - aber spielen ist ja nicht erlaubt 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/incredible-alk/1316-alkis-blog-5-spielen-nicht-erlaubt.html

Wäre es denn wirklich so schlimm den Leuten die Wahl zu lassen ob sie das Addon haben/laden wollen oder nicht? Ich meine das Update ist für Leute wie mich ja fast ein Grund das Spiel zu deinstallieren - weil Spielen kann ichs ja die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht bis der Affe fertig ist.


----------



## nyso (27. März 2012)

Bei mir halt das gleiche. Bei BC2 wars ok, war halt Multiplayer, und war ja in Kombination mit einem regulären Patch.

Hier ist es aber, zumindest für mich, eh nur Singleplayer, und wirklich nur das nicht gekaufte Addon. Und das sehe ich nicht ein. Habe nur DSL 2000, und anderes zu tun.


----------



## chrischek1987 (28. März 2012)

Es wurde ja mit Fall of the Samurai auch das Hauptspiel auf einen neueren Stand gebracht, das rechtfertigt natürlich keine 5GB, aber immerhin war das Laden dann für die Orginalspiel Besitzer nicht komplett sinnlos.

Für alle die an Fall of Samurai zweifeln, kann ich nur sagen, es ist ein sehr schönes Spiel geworden, was doch einiges anderes macht als Shogun 2. Für mich hat sich der Kauf gelohnt, auch wenn ich diese modernen Elemente nicht mag.

mfg


----------

